# lo + adj. + que



## now_acwordref

Hola,

Pregunto si es correcto la sentencia "No sabes lo rápidas que corren esas muchachas." y "No sabes lo despacias que andan esas tortugas".

Saludos

Adrian


----------



## blasita

now_acwordref said:


> Pregunto si es correcto la sentencia "No sabes lo rápidas *rápido (aquí se refiere a 'correr' y no a muchachas -en este caso es un adverbio) *que corren esas muchachas." y "No sabes lo despacias *despacio (adverbio -invariable) *que andan esas tortugas".



Sí se haría la concordancia en el caso que citas en el título; ej.: _no sabes lo difícil*es* que son estos exámen*es*_, etc.), luego sería 'rápido' y 'despacio'. Cuando son adverbios no se hace.

Saludos.


----------



## Cenzontle

Yo diría ...
"No sabes *lo rápido* que corren esas muchachas."
"No sabes *lo despacio* que andan esas tortugas."
"Despacio" es siempre un adverbio, y por eso nunca cambia su forma para concordar con otra palabra.
"Rápido" _en esta oración_ también es un adverbio (equivalente de "rápidamente"), de modo que no cambia su forma.
"Rápido" también puede servir como adjetivo, y en estos casos sí que cambia: "No sabes *lo rápidos* que fueron esos cambios."


----------



## Julvenzor

Buenas, no use sentencia como "sentence", en español se dice oración, frase, o enunciado; una sentencia es la decisión de un tribunal. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

If "sentencia" had been the right word, shouldn't it have been preceded by a feminine adjective (ie _correcta_)?
Or, "Pregunto si es correcta la oración/frase..."
Or, "Pregunto si es correcto el enunciado..."

Yo también tengo una duda: Puedo decir "Pregunto si la oración/frase... ...es correcta"?, etc.

Muchas gracias.

GS
PS La decicion es lo mismo che la decision?


----------



## blasita

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> If "sentencia" had been the right word, shouldn't it have been preceded by a feminine adjective (ie _correcta_)? *Yes, because it's feminine.*
> Or, "Pregunto si es correcta la oración/frase..."
> Or, "Pregunto si es correcto el enunciado..."
> Pregunto si la oración/frase... ...es correcta"
> *
> Yes, they are grammatically correct although I'd probably say them differently (e.g. 'Me gustaría saber si X es correcto/-a', etc.)*
> 
> *¿*La decicion es lo mismo che *=que* la decision? *It should be 'decisión'.*


'Sentencia' is correct:


> *sentencia.
> 6. *f._ Ling._ Oración gramatical. DRAE.​


Hope it helps. Saludos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

_rápido_ puede ser adverbio o adjetivo, _despacio_ sólo adverbio.

_No sabes lo rápidas que corren esas muchachas_. En este caso _rápidas_ es un predicativo.

_No sabes lo despacias que andan esas tortugas_.  No existe _despacias_ sólo _despacio_.

Pero sí es correcto:
_No sabes lo lentas que andan esas tortugas._

También son correctas:

No sabes lo rápido que corren esas muchachas.
No sabes lo despacio que corren esas muchachas.
No sabes lo lento que andan esas tortugas.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Muchisimas gracias, Blasita.

GS


----------



## blasita

Quique Alfaro said:


> _No sabes lo rápidas que corren esas muchachas_. En este caso _rápidas_ es un predicativo.



Hola Quique:

Es muy interesante. Yo esto nunca lo usaría así, pero no digo que no tengas razón. Como ya habíamos dicho, 'rápido' puede ser también adjetivo (con lo que podría concordar con el sustantivo). En cambio, sí podría llegar a decir: _No sabes lo rápidas que *son* esas muchachas_. Pero, como digo, puedo estar totalmente equivocada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola blasita:

Me pregunto si una oración como la siguiente te chocaría:

_La pluma corre rauda por el papel._

La saqué del CORDE, es de Azorín.


----------



## Julvenzor

Hola a todos:

Quisiera mencionar que lamento mi despiste al escribir "decición" en lugar de "decisión". Por otro lado, reinvindico lo que dije acerca de mi recomendación de que el usuario no emplease "sentencia" con la misma _frecuencia_ que en inglés. Es cierto que se recoge dicha acepción en el diccionario; mas no obstante, es un término usado en el ámbito *puramente lingüístico*,* no social*. Con ello me refiero a que existen muchísimas palabras que en español y en inglés significan lo mismo; pero que no usan con la misma _naturalidad_. 

Yo puedo decir *"tesauro"* como traducción del inglés *"thesaurus"* (a su vez procedente del latín). Y mientras que en inglés esta palabra se usa con cierta frecuencia, en español está totalmente desusada, y no por ello es incorrecta. Ahora bien, si aparece en un texto, ¿qué es más lógico, traducirla por _tesauro_ o por _diccionario_?


----------



## blasita

Julvenzor said:


> Quisiera mencionar que lamento mi despiste al escribir "decición" en lugar de "decisión". Por otro lado, reinvindico lo que dije acerca de mi recomendación de que el usuario no emplease "sentencia" con la misma _frecuencia_ que en inglés.



Coincido con lo que dices. Yo tampoco uso 'sentencia' en contextos como este; solo quise destacar el hecho de que esta palabra es correcta para expresar 'sentence' (_oración_).

¿Y tú qué piensas de: "No sabes lo rápidas que corren esas muchachas", por favor?

Un saludo.


----------



## Julvenzor

blasita said:


> Coincido con lo que dices. Yo tampoco uso 'sentencia' en contextos como este; solo quise destacar el hecho de que esta palabra es correcta para expresar 'sentence' (_oración_).
> 
> ¿Y tú qué piensas de: "No sabes lo rápidas que corren esas muchachas", por favor?
> 
> Un saludo.



Me parece totalmente correcta, se utiliza el pronombre neutro con un adjetivo que concuerda con el sujeto "esas muchachas". Queda claro si invertimos el orden:

-Esas muchachas corren rápidas. Según mi exigua experiencia como aficionado a la lingüística, es correcto el uso de adjetivo en vez de un adverbio (rápido/rápidamente).

El chico fue a su casa silencioso/silenciosamente.


----------



## Peterdg

Por si a alguien le interesa: del DPD


> *3.12. lo *+ adjetivo + *que. *El adjetivo de esta estructura enfática debe concordar en género y número con el sustantivo al que se refiere: _«Esto demuestra lo espabiladas que son las mozas de la comarca»_ (Beltrán _Pueblos_ [Esp. 2000]). Es incorrecto inmovilizar dicho adjetivo en masculino singular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Hago esta sugerencia por lo perjudicial que son las pérdidas de clase» _(_Época_ [Chile] 22.7.96); debió decirse _lo perjudiciales que son_.


----------



## now_acwordref

¡Gracias por sus ayuda!

Saludos

Adrian


----------



## blasita

Perdona, Quique, se me pasó tu último comentario; no lo he visto hasta ahora.

Gracias, Julvenzor. En realidad, yo no dije que era incorrecta. El problema sigue siendo que me suena muy mal como está y por eso tomé 'rápido' solo como adverbio en esa frase, pero se ve que soy la única a la que le suena mal, ¿no?

Gracias, Peter. Sí, eso yo ya me lo sabía, y mira que no sé mucho que digamos. Pero en la frase original me parece que 'rápido' solo debería ir como adverbio. Los ejemplos del DPD me parecen perfectos (fíjate que todos usan el verbo _*ser*_).

En fin, no quiero confundir a nadie. Además la pregunta de Now_Acwordref era acerca solo de su corrección, y parece que sobre esto hay mayoría absoluta.


----------



## ceiu

Buenos días,
blasita, a mí me suena también rarísimo y he preguntado otros hispanoparlantes lo que opinan de ésto y a nadie le parece correcto. Lo que me parece es que hay una confusión con la regla que han mencionado antes. 

No sabes lo rápidas que* son* esas muchachas. 
No sabes lo rápidas que *corren* esas muchachas 

en la segunda frase tiene que ser un adverbio porque se refiere al modo de correr y no a las muchachas. La primera frase, sin duda es correcta porque describimos las muchachas como rápidas usando el verbo 'ser'. 
La regla mencionada del DPD usa también el verbo 'ser'. 

a ver lo que opinan ustedes de ésto.


----------



## blasita

ceiu said:


> Buenos días,
> blasita, a mí me suena también rarísimo y he preguntado otros hispanoparlantes lo que opinan de ésto y a nadie le parece correcto. Lo que me parece es que hay una confusión con la regla que han mencionado antes.



Muchas gracias por tu aporte, Ceiu. Un saludo.

A ver lo que dicen los demás.


----------



## elprofe

En esta frase, "rápido" es C.C. de modo:
_Las niñas leen rápido
_Ya que "rápido" sólo incide sobre la forma en la que leen, no sobre el sujeto.
Las niñas leen rápidas 

En cambio, en la oración:
Las niñas corren rápidas
Tengo más dudas, el adjetivo "rápidas" sí que parece que pueda incidir en el sujeto hasta cierto punto.

Yo estoy con Blasita, a mí me suena rara la oración "Las niñas corren rápidas", y no creo que a nadie le salga de forma natural usar "rápidas" en vez de "rápido" ahí. Como ya sabéis, los límites entre el "atributo-predicativo-c.c.m" están un poco difusos...

Mi opinión: Suena rara, pero la consideraría correcta.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Elprofe. Pues entre correcta e incorrecta, yo me quedaría también con la posibilidad de que sea correcta: por si acaso y, sobre todo, porque respeto mucho la opinión de otros foreros (como la tuya y la de los demás que piensan así). Intentaré indagar un poco más a ver lo que dice la RAE.

Sea como sea, personalmente no recomendaría usar de manera habitual construcciones similares a esta porque a muchos de nosotros (yo también había preguntado por ahí) nos suenan incorrectas. La gramática puede ser a veces muy complicada, y por eso interesante, ¿a que sí?

Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La duda está resuelta con la cita que aportó don Pedro al hilo. En la construcción enfática el adjetivo concuerda con el sujeto y se *refiere a él a través de la noción verbal* (son rápidas en cuanto corren), es formálmente por tanto un *predicativo* (o atributo, es sólo cuestión terminológica de escuela) del sujeto.
Otra cuestión es que se use la construcción con un adverbio (en la forma de masculino del adjetivo) que supone menos constricción sintáctica (ya no se contemplan las variaciones de género y número, no hay concordancia y el adverbio se refiere ya sólo al verbo, no a su sujeto), aunque pierda entidad comunicativa.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Me gustaría saber si les suenan mal las siguientes:

_No sabes lo desconsoladas que lloraban.

No sabes lo severa que sonó cuando nos llamó la atención.

No sabés lo lindas que quedaron.

No sabes lo colorada que se puso.

No sabes lo felices que nos has hecho._


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> En la construcción enfática el adjetivo concuerda con el sujeto y se refiere a él a través de la noción verbal (son rápidas en cuanto corren), es form*a*lmente por tanto un predicativo (o atributo, es sólo cuestión terminológica de escuela) del sujeto.
> 
> [...] *aunque pierda entidad comunicativa*.



Lo que he resaltado en negrita no lo entiendo, lo siento: ¿por qué pierde entidad comunicativa? ¿Lo podrías explicar, por favor?

¡Qué alegría verte por aquí, Xiao!

Quique, gracias por los ejemplos; la construcción 'lo+adj.+que' creo que está clara en general, pero a algunos no nos resulta tan fácil verlo en una de las oraciones de este hilo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Lo que he resaltado en negrita no lo entiendo, lo siento: ¿por qué pierde entidad comunicativa? ¿Lo podrías explicar, por favor?
> 
> ¡Qué alegría verte por aquí, Xiao!


Lo primero, muchas gracias por el afectuoso saludo.
 En cuanto a tu pregunta, la responde el paréntesis anterior: al dejar de señalar las variaciones de género y número del adjetivo predicativo y su relación bipolar con verbo y sujeto (u OD) es evidente que se pierde entidad comunicativa pues un adverbio no tiene variaciones ni de género ni de número (informaciones gramaticales) y sólo se relaciona con el verbo como circunstancial. Por todo ello, al usar un adverbio, comunicamos menos información.


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> Lo primero, muchas gracias por el afectuoso saludo.


Lo que tú te mereces; para mí, desde luego, es un lujo tenerte por aquí.


XiaoRoel said:


> Por todo ello, al usar un adverbio, comunicamos menos información.


Yo creo que no es un tema de comunicar más o menos información en este caso, sino de que la oración suena incorrecta per se. Entonces será una de esas ocasiones en las que algo es/puede llegar a ser correcto gramaticalmente, pero que (¿casi?) nadie usaría habitualmente. 

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tienes razón, en lo oral se oye más la construcción con adverbio (de modo).


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> Tienes razón, en lo oral se oye más la construcción con adverbio (de modo).



Perdón: quise decir que creo que (casi) nadie lo diría ni tampoco lo escribiría normalmente ...


----------



## XiaoRoel

En la lengua escriya no es rara la construcción con predicativo. Yo mismo la uso bastante.


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> En la lengua escriya no es rara la construcción con predicativo. Yo mismo la uso bastante.


Sí, yo lo usaría con 'ser'. Siento insistir, pero ¿de verdad que tú usarías normalmente 'rápidas' tal cual está la frase original?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dependerá del léxico y de la estructuración lineal de la frase. Si nos ceñimos a las frases del primer mensaje (y ya aclarado lo de *despacias. Si usas raudas y lentas, las frases ya no quedan tan extrañas. En el fondo es una cuestión estilística.



> No sabes lo raudas que corren esas muchachas.
> No sabes lo lentas que andan esas tortugas



A mí con esta elección de vocabulario me suenan bien.


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> Dependerá del léxico y de la estructuración lineal de la frase. Si nos ceñimos a las frases del primer mensaje (y ya aclarado lo de *despacias. Si usas raudas y lentas, las frases ya no quedan tan extrañas. En el fondo es una cuestión estilística.
> 
> A mí con esta elección de vocabulario me suenan bien.



Bien, pero mi pregunta no era esta: pregunto exactamente acerca de 'rápidas' (y no de posibles sinónimos y demás -esto sería cuestión de otro hilo) en la oración original de _este hilo_:


now_acwordref said:


> Pregunto si es correcto la sentencia "No sabes lo *rápidas* que corren esas muchachas."


----------



## XiaoRoel

A mí con _rápidas_ y _correr_ tampoco me suena bien, pero sí otras combinaciones. Con ello quiero decir que *la estructura es idiomática,* aunque en algunos casos no suene excesivamente bien. Pero eso ya sería cuestión de estilística: de elección de vocabulario, de contexto, de ritmo, de eufonía, de idiotismo, etc.


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> A mí con _rápidas_ y _correr_ tampoco me suena bien, pero sí otras combinaciones. Con ello quiero decir que *la estructura es idiomática,* aunque en algunos casos no suene excesivamente bien. Pero eso ya sería cuestión de estilística: de elección de vocabulario, de contexto, de ritmo, de eufonía, de idiotismo, etc.



Gracias por tu paciencia, Xiao. No, la verdad es que a mí no me resulta *nada* *idiomática* en este caso, pero tomo nota de tu opinión.

Un cordial saludo para ti y para todos.


----------



## juandiego

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si les suenan mal las siguientes:
> 
> _No sabes lo desconsoladas que lloraban.
> 
> No sabes lo severa que sonó cuando nos llamó la atención.
> 
> No sabés lo lindas que quedaron.
> 
> No sabes lo colorada que se puso.
> 
> No sabes lo felices que nos has hecho._


Hola Quique.

No me suenan mal y, vista la cita del DPD que aporta Peterdg, habrá que considerarlas correctas.
Bueno, la primera sí me suena algo rara y no sé bien por qué. Parecida a la del ejemplo de este hilo que tampoco me suena bien, la cual, yo también creo, habría considerado incorrecta.

Es interesante el último ejemplo en el que _felices_ es predicativo pero no del sujeto sino del objeto directo (_nos_). Interesante también que _felices_ es parte de la locución verbal (_hacer feliz_), lo que a su vez me hace cuestionar si realmente conviene analizarlo como un predicativo del objeto directo o como tal parte de la locución verbal sin más: parece ser las dos cosas a la vez.


----------



## elprofe

Ese "felices" no funciona como predicativo, sino como atributo, ya que no se puede omitir en la oración...


----------



## juandiego

elprofe said:


> Ese "felices" no funciona como predicativo, sino como atributo, ya que no se puede omitir en la oración...


Hola elprofe.
 ¿Un atributo sin un verbo copulativo de por medio? ¿Un atributo del objeto directo? Esto es nuevo para mí. ¿Es lo que mencionas de que se pueda o no omitir la clave para diferenciarlos? En los ejemplos de Quique parece que tampoco se pueden omitir; ¿son también atributos?


----------



## elprofe

Hay atributos que pueden incidir sobre complementos directos, por ejemplo:
- Llaman fea a Marta.

Aunque tanto el atributo y predicativo pueden modificar al sujeto y al C.D, el atributo no se puede suprimir sin que la oración quede agramatical o el verbo cambie de significado.

Por ejemplo, en "Juan se puso rojo", "rojo" funciona como atributo, puesto que es agramatical la oración "Juan se puso"

Los verbos que indican alguna clase de cambio, normalmente rigen atributos. Aquí tienes algunos ejemplos:
Volverse, hacerse, llegar a ser, ponerse, resultar...

En la primera oración, se puede omitir perfectamente el adjetivo, así que no hay razón para pensar que es atributo: "Ellas lloraban (desconsoladas)".
En mi opinión, las otras 4 oraciones tienen un atributo, no un predicativo.


----------

